# Ghost ASX 5100 Mod. 07 abzugeben ...



## Fonz! (21. Januar 2008)

Würde gern mein Ghost ASX 5100 von März letzten Jahres verkaufen. Das Bike wurde kaum gefahren, wenn es 100 Km waren das ist das viel daher ist der Zustand noch TOP!. Neupreis ist 1199,- Euro. Und Rahmengröße ist 52 cm.
Verkäufen würde ich es gern für 699,- Euro. Bei interesse einfach melden es kann auch gern eine Probefahrt gemacht werden.

Folgende Ausstattung(*) hat es:

Modell: ASX 5100
Rahmen: 6061 T6 DB Active
Gabel: Rock Shox Tora 302 U-Turn + PopLoc
Federweg vorne: 85 - 130 mm
Federelement: X-Fusion O2 RPV
Federweg hinten: 130 mm
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: Shimano LX SL
Bremshebel: Avid Juicy 5 Disc
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 5 Disc, 185 mm
Vorbau: GID
Lenker: GID, 620 mm
Steuersatz: Ritchey
Sattelstütze: GID, 31,4 mm
Kurbelsatz: Shimano 470 Octalink
Kassette: Shimano Deore
Innenlager: Shimano Octalink
Felgen: Mavic XM 317 Disc
Naben: Shimano 475 Disc
Speichen: DT Swiss 1,8
Reifen: Schwalbe Albert 2.25
Rahmenhöhen: 52 cm
Farben: autumn leaf brown
Gewicht: 14,3 kg

(*) Dazu gekommen ist eine Heim3Guide Kettenführung; ein SQlab 613 Sattel, Atomlab Trailpimp Pedal, Hope Sattelklemme und Lenkerendstopfen, und ein paar Schraubgriffe;


----------



## Bombenkrator (21. Januar 2008)

bevor ich nen neuen Thread auf mach, biete ich hier noch meine Gabel mit an.



> Manitou Travis SC 180mm 1.5"
> SchaftlÃ¤nge 21cm
> 
> Preis: VHB 300â¬
> Die Mittelharte Feder daneben gibts fÃ¼r 15â¬ Aufpreis dazu (verbaut ist weich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbie (23. Januar 2008)

Fonz! schrieb:


> Würde gern mein Ghost ASX 5100 von März letzten Jahres verkaufen. Das Bike wurde kaum gefahren, wenn es 100 Km waren das ist das viel daher ist der Zustand noch TOP!. Neupreis ist 1199,- Euro. Und Rahmengröße ist 52 cm.
> Verkäufen würde ich es gern für 699,- Euro. Bei interesse einfach melden es kann auch gern eine Probefahrt gemacht werden.


Hi Fonz! 
auch wenn mir das Ghost eine Nummer zu groß ist und ich es deswegen nicht kaufen kann.  
Aber gut siehts aus, ein ideales   Einsteigerfully! 
Und nun ist dein Beitrag wieder oben. 

  Nebenbei: Suche Ghost ASX 5100, maximal 100 Km, Zustand sollte TOP sein!, Rahmengröße 48 cm, Preis bis 699,- Euro, Selbstabholer, deswegen Probefahrt auch nur im Raum Hamburg.

Gruß


----------



## Fonz! (23. Januar 2008)

danke für dem *bump*  

ja das bike ist echt sahne  und das sage ich nicht nur weil ich es verkaufen will ...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2008)

sbie schrieb:


> ......Und nun ist dein Beitrag wieder oben. ......




Einfach des Rad als Freerider anbieten, dann bleibt der Beitrag auch oben 

G.


----------



## Goetz109 (26. Januar 2008)

Hallo Fonz,

Wie grade ausgemacht, ich werds kaufen!
Möchte das hier nur noch "amtlich" machen, sozusagen 

Wie eben am Telefon besprochen komme ich nächste Woche vormittags (wahrsch. Montag) vorbei und hole es ab, da können wir dann auch die Formalitäten erledigen.

Ich freue mich schon sehr, für nen Einsteiger wie mich mit begrenztem Budget gibts wohl kaum ein besseres Fully.

Ich melde mich nochmal wenn ich genau Bescheid weiß wann ich nach N komme, und wegen der Adresse und Anfahrt usw. 
Schönes Wochenende allerseits!


----------



## Fonz! (26. Januar 2008)

Goetz109 schrieb:


> Hallo Fonz,
> 
> Wie grade ausgemacht, ich werds kaufen!
> Möchte das hier nur noch "amtlich" machen, sozusagen
> ...




geht klar ...


----------



## oBATMANo (26. Januar 2008)

> für nen Einsteiger wie mich mit begrenztem Budget gibts wohl kaum ein besseres Fully.



Vorbau kürzer und Lenker breiter.
Sonst darfst keine Shorts beim Radln tragen.


----------



## Fonz! (28. Januar 2008)

so bike ist verkauft !!!


----------



## Goetz109 (29. Januar 2008)

...und steht jetzt erstmal wohlbehütet im warmen Wohnzimmer bis zur ersten Tour, oder bis die Freundin  mich dazu nötigt es ausm Zimmer zu fahren


----------

